# Big Dogs are Better than Little Dogs Because_________.



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well... first, I love little dogs too and can see myself bringing a small breed home at some point. They can be housetrained + I know somebody who just lost a small dog to cancer and that dog had won a ton in the obedience ring. 

But I am mainly a big dog person because - 

Because Big Dogs are just the right height to lean their heads in your lap while you are sitting at the kitchen table. Furthermore, they make great pillows and footstools.

Because Big Dogs actually have three different paces while you are heeling. Andother big dog trainers don't mind if they wind up heeling behind you in a group class. 

Because Big Dogs don't break if you step on them.

Because Big Dogs have lower deeper barks that don't kill your ears. 

Because Big Dogs have longer legs, they do not look SO BAD when they are obviously overweight. Little dogs drag on the floor. 

Because Big Dogs are never mistaken for cats. 

And the most important one... 

Because Big Dogs have heads made for hugging.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I grew up with Scotties. And I love them, too. But never as much. (And yes, I am in a mood. Shhh.) Please take this none-too-seriously, and please (small dog lovers) do not be offended. I actually DO like little dogs, but admit having one around is DIFFERENT than having a big one around.

Go Team Big Dog.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Megora said:


> Well... first, I love little dogs too and can see myself bringing a small breed home at some point. They can be housetrained + I know somebody who just lost a small dog to cancer and that dog had won a ton in the obedience ring.
> 
> But I am mainly a big dog person because -
> 
> ...


Um...Ranger is the exception to this rule! :uhoh:

Big dogs are better because they warm up a bigger area of the bed!
Big dogs are better because they generate more heat!
big dogs are better because they are usually better lapdogs than small dogs!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Small dogs don't drag in as much mud on their tiny paws.
Small dogs take up less room on the sofa/bed
Small dogs are generally cheaper for neutering/spaying, feeding, worming etc.

It wasn't my small dog that made this mess!










I love, love, love my big dogs but I miss the feel of a tiny paw in my hand. Lucky had no issues with house training was was never a chewer or a yapper. 

But I do love the big warm bodies and all that fluff that comes with my big dogs|!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can pet my 'big' dog without bending over! My dogs must be at the end of my arm.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I very much believe that bigger dogs are more trustworthy then small dogs.... but its because small dogs aren't disciplined or taken seriously by their owners. I had a chihuahua trying to biting my feet at a pet store and no word of a lie the owner stood there laughing because he was being "so cuuteeeee". 

I don't dislike little dogs I dislike crappy owners who don't discipline their dogs when they are obviously behaving inappropriately.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

If you have ever been loved by a well behaved small breed dog it is super special. My little Shih Tzu girl was the bomb in every way. I do love a big dog because they take up space in your life.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Braccarius said:


> I don't dislike little dogs I dislike crappy owners who don't discipline their dogs when they are obviously behaving inappropriately.


Yes! Exactly! If people would train their little dogs and allow them to be DOGS, instead of treating them like fashion accessories, they wouldn't be nearly as obnoxious. But too often, the owners either laugh because it's "cute" or just pick the dog up when it's acting like a little monster. 
I used to get annoyed whenever I'd encounter a little ankle biter while walking Gunner, our GSD. These little dogs would be barking, growling, lunging and basically acting like they wanted to kill us, while the owners (more often than not) would laugh about it. I always wondered how funny or cute they'd have found it if Gunner had behaved that way. 

I'm actually starting to like small dogs, though. Never thought I would, but they're growing on me.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> I don't dislike little dogs I dislike crappy owners who don't discipline their dogs when they are obviously behaving inappropriately.


Exactly! I know and have been around small dogs for years and some are wonderful and some are horrible and it's all due to the owner not the size of the dog.

I prefer big dogs because they are big. I have watched small dogs in class and it's hard bending down there (my back would rebel). But - someday when I am to old to proper care for a Golden I will have Maltese (at least 2) with puppy cuts, I just love them.  

May get one sooner, who knows...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> I don't dislike little dogs I dislike crappy owners who don't discipline their dogs when they are obviously behaving inappropriately.


Zactly. Never understood why it's okay for a small dog to jump up on me with dirty paws. I've had this happen to me SO many times with the owner standing right there - doing nothing. Many small dog owners appear to believe that just because their dogs won't knock you over, it's okay for them to jump on people.

Newsflash: not true!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Big dogs AREN't any better than small dogs. But some OWNERS are better than others. And that applies to owners of dachshunds, goldens and mastiffs. There are idiots everywhere.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I have been ankle bitten [from behind] by too many small dogs to want one, even though some of them can be lovable. But at this stage in life, I am stuck on labs and goldens. We did raise beagles when we were younger, but I don't consider them small -- sort of medium.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Big dogs AREN't any better than small dogs.


Yes, yes, yes in many ways they are.  

I love small dogs, but they are no replacement for a big brawny golden. 

Big Dogs are better than small dogs because they can be trained to lunge forward and drag you up hills while you are out jogging or hiking on steep terrain. I love a nice well-trained dog for most walks and jogs, but there are some times when you need a little more help from the four legged one. The same amount of force would need thousands of little dogs I'll bet. 

Big Dogs are better than small dogs because there's no danger of them getting carried away by owls and hawks, and they are not on the prey list of most other common wildlife predators in our area.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there any way I can train my little booger of a houseguest to not jump on me or walk decently on a leash, or not "mess" in my house?????? My love for her would grow exponentially if I could.

She still wouldn't be a golden, but I could stop whining.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Because big dogs are bigger...therefore more for me to love!

Because big dogs have bigger hearts...therefore more love for them to 

give!


----------



## raleej337 (Jan 26, 2011)

I love both sizes, both have the pros and cons. Right now I have a 1.5 y.o. toy dog (a cavalier) and just got a GR. Training wise...depends on the breed I guess. With the small dog, Pug is the hardest to train based on my experience.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

LauraBella said:


> Is there any way I can train my little booger of a houseguest to not jump on me or walk decently on a leash, or not "mess" in my house?????? My love for her would grow exponentially if I could.
> 
> She still wouldn't be a golden, but I could stop whining.


What breed is it? I think toy breeds are worse at housebreaking than the terrier types.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the biggest reason I like big dogs is because you can DO stuff with them! I feel like little dogs (most of them, not all!) are just little things that you walk around the block and hold on your knee. Never ever have I seen a little dog on any of my hikes. I've seen them camping, but only with people who "camp" in RVs. Tent campers always have big dogs. Lol, that would be one bonus of a little dog - it wouldn't take up so much room in the tent! But it also wouldn't keep me as warm. 

I wouldn't feel comfortable roughhousing with a toy poodle or taking it to the ocean for a swim. I'd probably kill it! : So I think little dogs are more appropriate for people who aren't going to be as active with a dog. Of course, those are also very often the people who aren't going to train their dog either. :/


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Big dogs are better when it's -3 outside, and a transformer blew cutting off the electricity, because they'll keep you warm in bed. We found this out last night. Bart had Dory on his side of the bed, and I had Lucy keeping me warm. They earned their kibble last night.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I think the biggest reason I like big dogs is because you can DO stuff with them! I feel like little dogs (most of them, not all!) are just little things that you walk around the block and hold on your knee. Never ever have I seen a little dog on any of my hikes. I've seen them camping, but only with people who "camp" in RVs. Tent campers always have big dogs. Lol, that would be one bonus of a little dog - it wouldn't take up so much room in the tent! But it also wouldn't keep me as warm.
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable roughhousing with a toy poodle or taking it to the ocean for a swim. I'd probably kill it! : So I think little dogs are more appropriate for people who aren't going to be as active with a dog. Of course, those are also very often the people who aren't going to train their dog either. :/


My small dog went camping in Scotland every year. Four of those years was in a tent. She would get right in the bottom of the sleeping bag and be a foot warmer! She didn't swim as she din't like water over her tummy but loved hikes. 

Her real passion was coming with me and friends when we went biking. She would whine and cry with excitment when the bikes came out and spin in circles!

She came everywhere with me as a teenager, even on sleepovers which a big dog may not have been as welcome?

I wouldn't want a frou frou dog but adore rough and tumble terriers! Little dogs are not just for non-active people.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The best bed warmers I ever had were two smaller dogs. Sam was a beagle/dachshund X; Jackson was a JRT mix. Both loved to sleep plastered next to me under the covers. None of my goldens has ever done that, and most didn't like sleeping on the bed.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Since we want to own a Havanese someday, I can't comment on this one, but it's been an interesting read!!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> My small dog went camping in Scotland every year. Four of those years was in a tent. She would get right in the bottom of the sleeping bag and be a foot warmer! She didn't swim as she din't like water over her tummy but loved hikes.
> 
> Her real passion was coming with me and friends when we went biking. She would whine and cry with excitment when the bikes came out and spin in circles!
> 
> ...


Honestly, when I say "little dog" I'm thinking more along the lines of chihuahuas, rat terriers, toy poodles, papillions, etc. Terriers are a WHOLE 'nother category imo.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love all dogs - big and small. But I guess I prefer bigger dogs just because...they're bigger.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Honestly, when I say "little dog" I'm thinking more along the lines of chihuahuas, rat terriers, toy poodles, papillions, etc. Terriers are a WHOLE 'nother category imo.


Actually... my neighbor (the one with the papillion) always takes the dog up north with them every summer. She goes boating with them and even gets to swim a little (they aren't made for a lot of swimming like goldens are though). 

Shi-tsus too are a little bigger, but my barn lady has always kept them on the farm. They think they are big dogs and will do anything that big dogs do, for the love.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Megora said:


> Shi-tsus too are a little bigger, but my barn lady has always kept them on the farm. They think they are big dogs and will do anything that big dogs do, for the love.


I think so much depends on the dog and how they are raised. My Shih Tzu was not a frou frou girl. She loved a good wrestling match, thought she could take on any bigger dog and hated having a long coat that required constant grooming - I kept it short. OTOH, she was just the sweetest thing you could ever ask for and it was a rare day indeed if I ever had to correct her. I miss her so much.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> What breed is it? I think toy breeds are worse at housebreaking than the terrier types.


It's a Chi and Mystery mix. I'm sure that some of the problems are just separation anxiety, and the new environment on my house. Plus being on my routine.

It has learned (more or less) to stay off the couch now. And I'm working on the "don't hop on me" thing....


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Honestly, when I say "little dog" I'm thinking more along the lines of chihuahuas, rat terriers, toy poodles, papillions, etc. Terriers are a WHOLE 'nother category imo.


I do agree there's a dif between small dogs a really small dogs. Like, I'd love a Clumber, and those are smaller than Golden's. Poodles are highly trainable, though. So --in spite of not being a small dog or poodle person--I have trouble lumping them in with the bulk of small dogs. I do find that I like the sturdier non-toy smalls (like the 10 pound, big headed Scotties I grew up with) better than the cat-sizes wonderfluffs. And I actually like visiting the small dogs--usually--just not so much the living with them.

(Scottie training is, btw, not for the feint of heart.)

I must also acknowledge that there are Little Dog positives, too:
Can take them more places (smuggle them in, etc).
Sometimes I miss the puppy days when I could carry Belles. In case of an emergency, I wonder how to lift her?
More hotels and apartments allow them.
Often (and this is HUGE!) longer life spans.
Less expensive food/treat/toy/bed/leash/bowl/meds/vet costs.
(Although, with Scotties, toy costs are actually higher than with my Golden love. Scottie Teeth and jaws are WAY bigger and stronger and destructive)

Still....I think there are more pluses on the BIG side. 

One downside to small dogs is NEVER their fault (or inherent to their breeds) they are more often exploited by the puppy mill industry. This is just my observation, but it SEEMS (from an unresearched point of view) Goldens are more often the victims of BYB practices than out an out puppy mill industry.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

My 2 cents. RANT INCOMING. 

I have a chihuahua. 
and let me just say.. that this breed is CONSTANTLY thrown under the bus. 
Not just from comments like many of yours on forums, but from people in general

oh hes a chihuahua, so he must be this useless little "rat" 

well hes not.

He is CGC certified, he has done agility. He hikes, he swims, he plays.. he is a sweet, loving, attentive, smart and friendly little dog to EVERYONE he meets. 





































and its not just him. Chihuahuas do EVERYTHING larger dogs do, including becoming service animals or just loving family pets. 

there are dogs I don't like in this world.. dogs I wouldn't own. My family owns quite a few whose personalities just don't sit well with me. 

but I would NEVER put a blanket statement on an entire breed because of it.

Romeo weighs 4 pounds wet lol on a good day.
but that doesn't make him any less of a dog.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh and he took 3 days to housebreak.

and not on piddle pads.. another LOVELY common misconception is that because he is small he has some kind of tiny peeing bladder control problem. No. He goes OUTSIDE twice a day just like most dogs.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> Actually... my neighbor (the one with the papillion) always takes the dog up north with them every summer. She goes boating with them and even gets to swim a little (they aren't made for a lot of swimming like goldens are though).
> 
> Shi-tsus too are a little bigger, but my barn lady has always kept them on the farm. They think they are big dogs and will do anything that big dogs do, for the love.



My perception of papillions are tainted by my roommate's nasty, bitchy, yippy, I will pee everywhere (including MY bed) papillion. : I am sure there are some cool ones out there.

Just like my perception of chihuahuas are tainted by the numerous encounters I've had with just downright mean spirited chis. As pointed out above me, there are obviously some really cool chihuahuas.


----------



## cu0509 (Jul 1, 2014)

*re:*



lisa_and_willow. said:


> small dogs don't drag in as much mud on their tiny paws.
> Small dogs take up less room on the sofa/bed
> small dogs are generally cheaper for neutering/spaying, feeding, worming etc.
> 
> ...




you might be a ******* if you have a dryer in your kitchen...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What kind of comment is that, especially for a very first post here on GRF?


----------

